# Can anyone recommend a good AIO ?



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all Im looking for a decent aio, I have a small valeting business and offer in one of my services a hand polish and wax. So at the moment I apply a polish by hand before taking it off and then applying wax.
Its flipping hard work so Ive decided to go witb an aio instead to save me some time and work.

Ive been looking at Auto Finesse triple all in one, Britemax aio max and poorboys polish with carnauba.

Opinions welcome on the ones Ive mentioned and also suggestions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Hi

We have one on offer at 50% off to try

http://www.autoallure.co.uk/ourshop...riple-action-Car-Polish-All-in-one-500ml.html

:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

An AIO won't give you the same finish as a polish and wax, what polish do you currently use? 

It shouldn't be hard work, maybe your applying too much polish/wax?


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> An AIO won't give you the same finish as a polish and wax, what polish do you currently use?
> 
> It shouldn't be hard work, maybe your applying too much polish/wax?


Hi thanks for your reply, Im using ValetPro purple passion cleanser first followed by ValetPro mad wax. I shouldve mentioned Im in southern Spain and just being outside is draining sometimes.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have Poorboys Polish W/Carnauba & Autoglym SRP. Out of the two I prefer SRP as I feel it cleans and fills better


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Auto Allure said:


> Hi
> 
> We have one on offer at 50% off to try
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for your reply, That does look a great deal.... Im in Spain though so do you have a distributer over here ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Fair enough, I second SRP, try using a damp applicator and apply thinly, this will make removing a doddle, same with the wax :thumb:


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I have Poorboys Polish W/Carnauba & Autoglym SRP. Out of the two I prefer SRP as I feel it cleans and fills better


Yes Ive usrd AG SRP and really liked it for ease of use etc. 
Reasonable price aswell.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

Have a look at 3D HD-Speed, fantastic when used by DA but also suitable for used by hand
( search youtube)


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> Fair enough, I second SRP, try using a damp applicator and apply thinly, this will make removing a doddle, same with the wax :thumb:


Ive learnt the hard way with over apllying wax in the past, maybe Im too liberal with the polish as it does seem harder to buff than SRP Ive used in the past.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

josje said:


> Have a look at 3D HD-Speed, fantastic when used by DA but also suitable for used by hand
> ( search youtube)


I will definately take a look at that :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Some others to look at:

https://auto-glanz.co.uk/finishing/all-in-one-polish.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-cleanser-polish.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/sonax-xtreme-polish-wax-2/prod_1284.html


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

My go to AIO - I vary cutting power with pad choice.
I've tried it with Meguiars MF cutting/finishing discs and different foam pads with great succes.

http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/tac-systems-total-one-essential-500ml.html

Alternative product which is almost the same would be CarPro Essence but I prefer Tac Total One Essential.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SystemClenz said:


> Fair enough, I second SRP, try using a damp applicator and apply thinly, this will make removing a doddle....:thumb:


That's something I might try next time I use it :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

ENEP said:


> My go to AIO - I vary cutting power with pad choice.
> I've tried it with Meguiars MF cutting/finishing discs and different foam pads with great succes.
> 
> http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/tac-systems-total-one-essential-500ml.html
> ...


Do you top it with anything or just use it as a standalone product?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Koch chemie micro cut & finish is a good aio and outstanding via machine.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't have a DA can I use it by Hand. koch chemie micro cut & finish

AIO


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, it's easy to use.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bilt Hamber cleanser polish is superb stuff. I've used it by hand and it's very good 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

by hand?


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

Personally i like Zaino AIO . Easy on Easier off. no white residue. last up to 6 months


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

6 months!? Hmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

BH Cleanser Polish is my favourite AIO by a long way. Hand or machine, it's superb.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

cleslie said:


> BH Cleanser Polish is my favourite AIO by a long way. Hand or machine, it's superb.


+1 from me was previously an SRP user, which I thought is pretty good but the BH seems to pull more muck out of the paint

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Why does mb1 keep resurrecting old threads ?
Seems to be doing this regular now


----------



## sMiLEy sLOth (Jun 12, 2018)

Has anyone used the Auto Finesse triple? How does it compare to SRP and BH Cleanser Polish?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

very easy to use , can do all off car , then buff off. can mark untreated plastic trim. layer with a coat off wax .very good for paino black trims.
brill with a da.
mac


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have 3 AIO type products.
Carlack NSC 68........amazing cleanser leaving a lovely slick finish, but hardest to buff off in my opinion so rarely gets used

SRP.....a firm favourite that I have used on and off for decades. Easy to get hold of and very affordable.

Then my favourite is Soft99 Scratch Clear Wax.




Easy on and off.
Best results.
But pricey as you don't get much paste in the tub.......always about 1/4 air
And as it is so soft like Nutella you use alot more product than if it was a hard wax.
But deffo still my favourite:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My favourite AIO is Menzerna PPU and Menzerna 3in1 
also I like DJ NFS for Joy .


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone have an opinoin on Scholl A15. I got some cheap from PB but not used it yet.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

AutoFinesse Tripple - if you want easy on, easy off by hand. Works on chrome/plastic chrome as well. I do all the fiddly bits around the bumper and windows by hand with this. 

It does remove extremely fine scratches by machine, but doesn't really have any meaningful cut, regardless of the pad that you use.

I would get a small bottle of Tripple and SRP and see which one suits you best.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Another thumbs up for SRP, easy to apply, little in the way of dust, an excellent product. 

I have a wax that I us, branded by BMW, that is a useful additional coating for flat areas, usually bonnet and roof, it is thin and also very easy and quick to apply and to polish, especially on dark colours.

Slight lemon scent to it, anyone know who made it for BMW?


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Carlack nano systemic care. Use in a cool place and instead of using a small amount that vanishes quickly, use loads and it stays wet for a long time. Really rub it in and it gets very good results and looks like you just polished it for hours


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I woukd suggest either Bilt Hambers Cleanser Polish or Britemax Virtue. Both are have excellent fill capability and are a breeze to use.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Id vote for britemax virtue. The best AIO iv used so far


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Carlack 68 a doodle to use , excellent results , just follow the instructions and you can't go wrong
If you wait the stated time it comes of easily


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

seen the bh cleanser polish highly recommended on here..so I bought some and used it today - have to say that it’s an excellent product, I achieved very good results! Thank you to the forum member that spoke so highly of it!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

brooklandsracer said:


> Why does mb1 keep resurrecting old threads ?
> Seems to be doing this regular now


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

brooklandsracer said:


> Why does mb1 keep resurrecting old threads ?
> Seems to be doing this regular now


:lol:....but 'mb1' didn't resurrect THIS thread...someone called 'Ultra' did :lol:.


----------

